# Colchester Student Lathe/parts



## Bib Overalls (Dec 18, 2015)

I just purchased a Jet 1340 and to make room for it my Colchester Student lathe has to go.  Frankly, this lathe needs some work.  Biggest issue is the ways.  Comes with three chucks, faceplate, bridge, and factory tool holders.  The lathe is under power in my shop just outside Jonesboro, Arkansas.

If I can not find a buyer I will part it out.  If you need a Colchester Student part(s) send me a PM so I can put you on the list.

Mods.  If this thread is not appropriate in this forum would you please tell me where to put it (be nice) and I will comply.

Thanks,

BIB OVERALLS


----------



## Kroll (Dec 18, 2015)

Could post a pic,I have a Colchester that's 13".I was told that its a Student then I was told that its a Master,I would like to find a 1/2 nut that is better than the one I have.Like to find the metal pieces that is for wipers.And like to pick up the brake lever,what the linkage from the brake goes to this piece
How bout the accessories


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 19, 2015)

Bib,

There is some disagreement on this subject but in my opinion, this forum is one of the two where you post is appropriate.  The other is the For Sale forum normally found at the bottom of the Forum list.  However, it is currently down.


----------



## Bib Overalls (Dec 19, 2015)

My Colchester Student is a measures 6.25" from the center to the closest part of the ways.  I'm thinking that makes a 13 but I could be wrong.  When I measure from the face of the chuck to the tail stock I get 23"  The lathe comes with a rocker tool post, a compound tool post, a 12" face plate, and three chucks; one 10" three jaw, one 6 " four jaw, and a new 8" three jaw with three additional jaws.  This last chuck needs to be matched to the lathe.  The also comes with fabricated rest of some type and a threaded ring that mounts like a chuck, has three threaded bolt holes in the face.   Looks like some kind of adapter but I do not know what four.


----------



## Kroll (Dec 19, 2015)

I see a gorgeous lathe under that coat of rust,oil,grease.Someone may be able to over come the ways,but I thought they were harden ways.On my lathe it has a sticker saying it is"Induction Harden Ways"


----------



## Bib Overalls (Dec 19, 2015)

Went out and took another look.  Te ways are actually pretty good.  The problem is that it looks like the lathe was run for a long time with the gap block.  When I put the block back in it was higher than the ways.  I think it can be fixed.  If anyone is interested please let me know.  I will be putting it up on eBay after the first of the year.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 20, 2015)

I assume that you meant "with the gap block out".

Distance between spindle center of 6-1/8" to 6-1/4" would be standard for a 12" lathe.  If it were only 6" exactly, you could not safely swing anything 12" in diameter.

Center to Center distance means with a center in the spindle and no chuck mounted.  Where the tailstock is and exactly where the tailstock ram is is a little iffy but generally with the right end of the tailstock block flush with the right end of the ways and with the ram not quite retracted to the point where it would eject the center.  I don't have a catalog handy that shows the Student but would guess that the C-C rating is probable either 26" or 27".


----------



## Bib Overalls (Dec 28, 2015)

Went back and measured the swing.  I got 6.5" strong.  So I guess my lathe is a 13".




	

		
			
		

		
	
Colechester Student Lathe Lathe 8 by Formerly JimboT, on Flickr




	

		
			
		

		
	
Colechester Student Lathe 7 by Formerly JimboT, on Flickr


----------



## billd (Mar 2, 2017)

Are you going to part this lathe out? If so I need a lead screw half nut. Yours has the earlier apron but I think the half nuts are the same. If your interested in selling this part let me know please and I'll confirm combat ability with mine.


----------

